# It sucks!! - my own 2ww ~



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,

A bit of a query really - attended a friends hen do on Saturday - she is 7 months pg (1st attempt!), another friend pg with her 2nd and another friend having just given birth (got pg 1st attempt to!!). Anyway, I drank too much wine and had a bit of an emotional crying fit. Now, from reading all of people's posts I know that what I feel is normal but is there a point when it isn't? At what point would anyone say emotions are too high? I am a bit worried that although it was quite cathartic actually to have a complete blurb I am not in control of myself at the moment!!
I am just feeling so emotional at the moment and asking the inevitable question that if we can't have our own little miracle then why are we here? I don't think it helps that I am on my own little 2ww at the moment as all of dh tests are into the specialist (2 sperm and 1 blood test) and we goto see the Urologist on 8th August to find out if there is enough sperm for ICSI or not. Bless him he has been taking 30 tablets a day ranging from vits to chinese herbs!! Please tell me they must have done some good!!
Anyway - I don't just want to use this message board to place my own depressing tale so would like to interact with anyone who wants to share some support - so if anyone wants to become a 'buddy' then please let me know.

Loads of love and babydust to everyone

RoseyD


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *RoseyD* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You are certainly not alone - i have often felt like you have in the past and why am i here if i cant be blessed with children but you do have to try and see some light at the end of the tunnel and there are so many options out there and treatments for people that it is possible and that we have to just wait a bit longer to get our miracles.

I also find it really hard seeing my friends being pregnant and having children and its hard to hear their comments how their kids drive them crazy etc and how im "lucky" not to have kids - you just have to bite your lip at times.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

ICSI board..............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

RoseyD     Keep up with the vits hun. My dh has been on wellman vits for a few months now and his count has gone from 0.55 to 3.75 so yer they work. 
This is a fantastic site for ranting and letting off steam about all sorts hun and there is always someone around to help you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  RoseyD  
 the road we are on is not an easy one and some days our emotions get the better of us, sadly depression appears to be a common side affect - prehaps ask to see the clinic counsellor or your GP if you feel things are getting harder 
My Dh too had a poor diagnosis but with vitamins his count did improve, he told me only yesterday that nut and fish were helpful in the fight against infertility, so we are trying to include more in our diet.

Kate has left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, Ive one or two to add

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

Male factors ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Welcome Rosey

I can tell you you're certainly not alone hon, we've all felt like this at one time or another. It's so hard seeing people get pg at the drop of a hat &not realising what it's like for those of us who can't.

Gill
x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Rosey!!! 

I know what you are feeling hun, I really do!! I went on my cousins hen night at the beginning of june and at the meal was sitting with 2 very pregnant women  . They were saying about how easy they fell pregnant and rubbing there bellies!   Well I had drank way to much and ended up in the loo's crying to myself. Of course no one there understood why I was like that. Then at a weding the other month, I was the same!  I wanted to control it but I just couldnt, we left early because I couldnt even look at a 4 week old baby. Needless to say I have given up drinking because that is what makes me worse  ! 

I just feel stupid for being like that, so I am glad I am not the only one. Poor Darling hubby doesnt know what to do, what can he do??   Its hard I know but you just have to keep going because it is such a hard and long road for some.  People on here are great and your are not alone!!! 

Take care.I wish you all the luck in the world.
Love Natalie xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  

  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there, welcome to fertility friends and all the best with the Urologist on 8th xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi RoseyD, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time making a baby yourself; seeing friends and family fall pregnant so quickly and easily around you is so hard, and this is just the right place to come for a little rant about it where others will understand how you feel. 

Lots of luck for your big day on the 8th August. Keeping ti all crossed for you that the herbs and vitamins have done wonders to Mr RoseyD's little swimmers. 

C~x


----------



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Thankyou so much for your replies - it has taken till today for me to respond due to needing to get this appt out of the way!! Well, it turns out that despite 30 tablets a day Mr RoseyDs swimmers are quite frankly ****e!! Less than 1 million on each SA test  . Am very disappointed though as I thought we would find out today about motility and morphology but no - just the count . Have also had the blood test results back and all these are normal for him apart from a low testosterone but I think that is small potatoes compared to the sperm.
So - at least though now that is out of the way and he has had his testicles scanned and the blood test results and three sperm tests we have the go ahead to start the next step. We now need to goto a fertility clinic and get his sperm seen by an embryologist (how ironic!!) to check out the viability of using it for ICSI.
I can't believe when we started this journey I thought IVF was the worst possibility but now are finding out that his sperm may not be good enough even with the science available now to have our baby!!

Natalie - you sound so like me hon!! I went to the wedding of the hen do at the weekend and chose to drive as I couldn't trust myself to drink and stay sane and un crying!! I feel for you as I really do know how you feel!!

Thanks to all of you - 

RD


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

its very hard when everyone around is getting pg at the drop of a hat but your not alone on here good luck with your journey xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Rosey, aw, sorry to hear things have gone this way with DHs swimmers...you must be feelign quite overwhelmed by it all by now. 

Good luck with the next steps and tests. Let us know how things are going.

C~x


----------

